# تعليمات النظافة في موقع العمل للتحميل



## safety113 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

يرجى تحميل الملف المرفق
وهو عن تعليمات النظافة بالمشروع​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ملف ممتاز


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بجد ملف حلو


----------



## سليم صبرة (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى احمد 
لابد من اهم الاسس للتقليل من وقوع الاصابات والحوادث هو عامل Housekeeping 
ومصطلح الهاوس كيبنك يضم بنود كثيرة جدا وفى مواقع كثيرة وجدت الاتى ان الهوس كيبنك يضم 
1- تنظيف مكان العمل .
2- التحضير الجيد قبل العمل 
3- ترتيب مكان العمل اثناء العمل وبعد الانتهاء من العمل 
4- نقل المواد المستعملة الى المخازن وتنظيفها وترتيبها فى المخازن 
كل هذه المواضيع تدخل فى عملية الهاوس كيبنك


----------



## agharieb (11 فبراير 2012)

Thank You


----------



## henoman (12 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الإضافة القيمة ...


----------



## محمودالحسيني (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

